# Red Tail Boa Feeding Pictures



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Here are some pictures that i took of my 9 year old Red Tail Boa, Maylin, feeding on an 8-10 pound rabbit.

Enjoy!

AJ


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn that thing is huge. how long is he?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Just under 8', she was just under 3' when i got her 8 years ago.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

its definetly an impressive size. and shes got some damn good thickness to her. 
do you ever take her out and let her roam around the house?

also how do snakes mate? do they have penis and vaginas like mammals or do they lay eggs and fertilise or something?


----------

